# ar is scoped up



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

so my ar is scoped up with a Nikon p223 bdc 600 and ready to go just gotta dial it in tomorrow anyone want to go with me


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

being in colorado, can you still own that weapon?

just curious as they seem to be another california now adays


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yes and according to my sheriff no matter when I buy a 30 rd mag it was purchased before the ban took place lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You have a good sheriff there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

CO204yoter said:


> yes and according to my sheriff no matter when I buy a 30 rd mag it was purchased before the ban took place lol


well thats good to know that you can still own them

i have 8 30 rd mags for mine and looking to add to the collection

my gun case for it has 12 pockets for mags and each one can hold two mags

i would like to fill them all

glad to hear your sheriff is a good one


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and we are working on getting rid of the left wingers that brought this about.............hey Bloomberg, like our Governor just told the press, don't bother sending your money to Colorado............

http://blogs.denverpost.com/thespot/2013/10/14/gov-john-hickenlooper-probably-not-a-bad-idea-that-gun-control-groups-stay-out-of-sen-evie-hudak-recall/101593/​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for the hijack...................


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> yes and according to my sheriff no matter when I buy a 30 rd mag it was purchased before the ban took place lol


How about that--- our sheriff up here in the high rockies has the same oppion on new gun ban laws as yours CO204yoter.

The Nikon is a nice addition to your AR. Let us know how she smokes today. :gunshooting: -------(pics?)

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll like that scope 204. Wise choice !


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

it was not a good day it turns out that my upper receiver is either warped bent or twisted the damn thing would not function for nothing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What brand ? Does the bolt work by hand freely?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah the bolt works ok by hand but one side of my charging handle looks like it was attacked by a hacksaw and is all chewed up so that is the only logical explanation since we tried 3 different bolts and 2 charging handles

and I should have researched the manufacturer before purchase


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who is the maker ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

Rguns


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any chance they'll take it back ? I doubt it but considering the circumstances they might feel the need to keep their reputation up.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So let me get this right, you received the upper in that condition from the manufacture? That is something I would have got on the phone with them about when I opened the package because they should have caught that before shipping it out. Hope you get that squared away asap, but I have never heard of that brand of upper, but the scope is nice for the price.


----------

